# Smith & Wesson



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone recently purchase the S&W M&P .40?
Im looking at getting one this week but im not sure how well they are, any feedback on this would be great. Thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You mean the .40 Short & Weak?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Remington 7400

Why do you say that? Have you had a bad experience with that model? I don't own one or plan to either, but was just wondering.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Some people who have never shot such a gun are biased against it. In reality it is a fine caliber, but I don't know if I would trust S&W anymore, as I have heard the quality has gone downhill in recent years.


----------



## fireman299 (Jan 12, 2006)

i bought a S&W model 22a target pistol it was the biggest piece of **** i ever waisted $300 on. fired 500 rounds through it and it was fine then it would'nt hit the fireing pin hard enough to fire. also my buddy bought one the same day same model and it done the same way, i probably will never own another S&W.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow I thought S&W used to be a great gun company, I guess from your posts not that great anymore.
What do you all know about Berreta? Specifically the px4.
Thanks for the replys :thumb: - I dont really know anything about pistol being that I only shoot rifles and shotgun so your responses really help


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's another one- Do you need a special permit to purchase a handgun? Im looking at picking one up tonight.  Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You need a pistol permit in Michigan. I love my Beretta 96.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Did your parents give that to you? Last time I check you were only 16 or something.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

fireman299

I have the 22A1 and two friends have the 22A. No of ours have had a hiccup and all have well over 500 rounds. You probably need to clean your firearm and reapply lub and oil where needed.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Johnny, You do not need a permit to purchase a handgun in ND if you are a resident of ND. Just fill out the paper work, they do an instant check on you, and you are out the door. Sain gun laws. Why do some states require a permit if there is an instant background checking system in place? I for one like it when I can jump on a good deal when I see one, it is not likely that I would have the time to find a deal, get a permit, and then still have the gun available. Plus, if I was going to purchase a gun for use in somthing not legal, I would not want the paper trail leading to my name, address, and where I can be found. It would be poor planning on my part. I like the way we do it in ND!!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumb: Thanks again for your posts, I finally made up my mind and picked up my first pistol (Berreta px4) at scheels, now I cant wait to shoot it


----------



## fireman299 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have the 22A1 and two friends have the 22A. No of ours have had a hiccup and all have well over 500 rounds. You probably need to clean your firearm and reapply lub and oil where needed.

oil won't help hammer placement. oil won't make the hammer hit the whole fireing pin, not just nicking the edge of it. take yours apart and see where the hammer is striking the pin.


----------

